# JKD and MMA



## TFP (Jan 12, 2014)

Is MMA where Bruce Lee envisioned his theory of JKD going?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jan 13, 2014)

TFP said:


> Is MMA where Bruce Lee envisioned his theory of JKD going?



You'd have to ask him.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 13, 2014)

I did. He didn't answer...


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 13, 2014)

TFP said:


> Is MMA where Bruce Lee envisioned his theory of JKD going?



According to Dana White, yes. According to anyone who knew Bruce himself, not at all. I side with the guys who knew Bruce.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 13, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> According to Dana White, yes. According to anyone who knew Bruce himself, not at all. I side with the guys who knew Bruce.



Do you have any cites for that, Chris?  I haven't seen any quotes directly on the subject from the JKD first generation so I'm curious.


----------



## TFP (Jan 13, 2014)

I feel like it's a good representation of his philosophies.  MMA is a mixed bag of techniques that each fighter can mold to his or her own success, and to be successful and to win at the higher levels you need to be unrestricted in your movements and attacks.   Couple this with the strong similarities between MMA and Bruce Lee's thoughts on physical fitness and I think it gets even closer.

both JKD and MMA distance themselves from the traditional methods and emphasis using all styles to blend into what works and what is effective regardless of that styles ridged routine.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 19, 2014)

I believe it is a representative of a piece of Lee's philosophy, but no more so than any other Martial Art. If you look hard enough all arts will have commonalities when we look at them in part.


----------



## Mider (Aug 17, 2021)

TFP said:


> Is MMA where Bruce Lee envisioned his theory of JKD going?


I’d say yes and no, Bruce Lee was said to have trained in anything he could, use what worked, removed what didn’t.

in MMA it’s the same, what I dislike is that the community seems to be close minded, if it’s not mma, wrestling, judo, BJJ, etc it’s crap, everything else like Kali, aikido, JKD, wing Chun etc must be fake...having said that this is the view of non fighters

when I look at the backgrounds of various fighters they train a myriad of arts, Muay Thai, Kali, Silat, JKD, wrestling, judo, BJJ, shooto, Kung fu, wing chun, karate, Silat, krav maga

guys like Eric Paulson, Roy Nelson, Anderson Silva, Gokor, Bas Rutten etc

so in mma the actual fighters are learning what works, but the community just follows sheepishly listening to whatever a guy like Ramsay Dewey or Rokas Says rather then doing what Bruce Lee did...see for themselves


----------



## drop bear (Aug 17, 2021)

Mider said:


> I’d say yes and no, Bruce Lee was said to have trained in anything he could, use what worked, removed what didn’t.
> 
> in MMA it’s the same, what I dislike is that the community seems to be close minded, if it’s not mma, wrestling, judo, BJJ, etc it’s crap, everything else like Kali, aikido, JKD, wing Chun etc must be fake...having said that this is the view of non fighters
> 
> ...



Wait. Isn't ramsey Dewey a kung fu guy?

MMA, Muay Thai, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Sanda, K-1 kickboxing, American Kickboxing, Taekwondo, Full Contact Karate, Catch-Wrestling, and Boxing.

 judo, taijiquan, capoeira, kobudo, and kenjutsu.


----------



## Mider (Aug 17, 2021)

drop bear said:


> Wait. Isn't ramsey Dewey a kung fu guy?
> 
> MMA, Muay Thai, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Sanda, K-1 kickboxing, American Kickboxing, Taekwondo, Full Contact Karate, Catch-Wrestling, and Boxing.
> 
> judo, taijiquan, capoeira, kobudo, and kenjutsu.


No he’s a mma coach in China who has an eh record yet people act like he’s some expert on all things martial arts

he said something stupid like the only reason Machidas karate works in mma is cause he’s a master...I’m like no duh, how else would he get to that level.

he also said Kung fu is crap yet when some guy used it successfully in K-1 he said oh well he’s saying he’s a Shaolin monk so still fake, I believe it was Yi Long, he’s a self taught martial artist and has a really good K1 record


----------



## drop bear (Aug 17, 2021)

Mider said:


> No he’s a mma coach in China who has an eh record yet people act like he’s some expert on all things martial arts
> 
> he said something stupid like the only reason Machidas karate works in mma is cause he’s a master...I’m like no duh, how else would he get to that level.
> 
> he also said Kung fu is crap yet when some guy used it successfully in K-1 he said oh well he’s saying he’s a Shaolin monk so still fake, I believe it was Yi Long, he’s a self taught martial artist and has a really good K1 record



I think you will find commonalities between people who can use their martial arts and people who cannot.

So when you look at say karate or kung fu. A large proportion of those styles are doing some dumb stuff. Look at MMA and less people are doing dumb stuff.

But it is ultimately that dumb stuff that makes a style garbage.

Which is kind of explained here.


----------



## angelariz (Aug 18, 2021)

TFP said:


> Is MMA where Bruce Lee envisioned his theory of JKD going?


No.
 JKD was a self defense system. However, some principles worked for sport fighting.


----------



## Mider (Aug 18, 2021)

drop bear said:


> I think you will find commonalities between people who can use their martial arts and people who cannot.
> 
> So when you look at say karate or kung fu. A large proportion of those styles are doing some dumb stuff. Look at MMA and less people are doing dumb stuff.
> 
> ...


Yes I’m just saying guys in mma do Kung fu, wing Chun, etc...they make it work because they’ve adapted and are conditioned, I think the issue with a lot of TMI today is that they don’t adapt, but my comment was about how guys in mma who actually fight seem to be very open minded to all arts not just the ones in mma. I even saw that Gokor (student of Gene Lebell) has a guy teaching wing Chun in his academy.  

yeah I’ve seen Matt Thornton’s stuff, he’s interesting him n Button Richardson


----------

